
A planning page for asteroids 2009 FD and 2015 TB145 - intrasight
http://echo.jpl.nasa.gov/asteroids/2009FD/2009FD_planning.html
======
intrasight
Don't know about you, but "2015 TB145" scares the shit out of me. What if the
projected trajectory was an earth strike. There'd be no time to react.
Humanity really needs to get together to address these existential threats.

~~~
pearlsteinj
What could we possibly do to prepare/handle something like this?

~~~
calbear81
Thank god that Hollywood had the foresight to give us a playbook (and live
action simulation) for this exact situation:
[http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0120591/](http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0120591/)

~~~
smartt
And
[http://www.imdb.com/title/tt1307068/](http://www.imdb.com/title/tt1307068/)
Seeking a Friend for the End of the World

~~~
hendler
And Deep Impact
[http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0120647/](http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0120647/)

